# mast cell tumor



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

No experiance & hope I never do. But I'll be praying it all works out for the best


----------



## sunflwr81 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you so very much. We appreciate all prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

My third golden, Annie, was diagnosed with a Grade III Mast Cell Tumor in August of 2009. The tumor was on her back leg. Unfortunately Grade III's are quite aggressive and despite going through chemo she passed away three months later. 

Hopefully your girl will have a better outcome than Annie. Please keep us posted on the results of the test.

Also, please know I'm thinking about you and sending good thoughts and prayers for you and your girl.


----------



## sunflwr81 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am hoping for a stage 1. Not sure how long she has had it. We just got her groomed Saturday (and I caught glimpse of the growth Monday night) or I would have never noticed it under her beautiful red coat. Hmm....wonder why the groomer never pointed it out on Saturday? Thankfully she is receiving care.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My experience is that most mast cells are read as Grade II. Boxers tend to be Grqde I's and Grade III's are aggressive. Depending on the area, radiation can put the dog into remission. Some oncologists use chemo...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I know how terrifying this must be for you. I'm sorry for the diagnosis and prayer that you have lots more time together for more golden memories.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this. My story isn't going to have a happy ending sadly. will keep everything crossed that you have a better outcome x

My Ollie had a cell mass grade I removed from his shoulder in February. At the time said that they had removed a clear 5cm margin around it. Just over two weeks ago I discovered what felt like two lumps in the same area. The vet suspected one was a mass the other a hematoma from his previous op, after biopsies it was discovered that both were reoccurring cell masses and that it was far to deep and had spread into his shoulder muscle the only option was to remove his entire left front leg with no guarantee of getting it all. We chose with the vets strongly agreeing that this wasn't an option. Ollie has been on 550mg of Massivet for the last two weeks, with absolutely no shrinkage, in fact he has developed a further three lump, the original ones have doubled in size. 
My husband and I have chosen quality over quantity. Ollie is 11 in eight weeks


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Charlie girl had one on her leg she had it removed and pleased to say it never came back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunflower*

Sunflower

I don't know anything about them, but will be praying for her.
Please keep us posted.


----------

